
Security weakness in Visa allows money theft in contactless payments - lknik
https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.08249
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Nice to see an arxiv link and also a clear and easy to find access to the full
research paper (and I've downloaded it for later reading but briefly skimmed
it).

For a TLDR version this link sums it up nicely
[https://www.zdnet.com/article/academics-bypass-pins-for-
visa...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/academics-bypass-pins-for-visa-
contactless-payments/)

Academics bypass PINs for Visa contactless payments Researchers: "In other
words, the PIN is useless in Visa contactless transactions."

I haven't read the research paper fully yet but yeah in case 16 pages of pdf
isn't for you the ZDNet article provides a nice summary

